# مطري ومعطر الغسيل



## ماهر ابو خلف (28 أغسطس 2007)

تحية لجميع المهندسين

في أحد ممكن يعطي فكرة للجميع عن 
مطري ومعطر الغسيل المستخدم للملابس
تركيبته وطريقة تصنيعة 

مع الشكر


----------



## فايز النشواتي (29 أغسطس 2007)

مطري الغسيل ( سيليكت الصوديوم )
معطر الغسيل ( عطر اليلاك + عطر الليمون )
أو ( عطر الياسمين + الليمون ) والليمون هنا لانه فواح ينشر معه العطر المضاف وبالنسب التالية
2% ليمون - 8% عطر اخر


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (30 أغسطس 2007)

أخ فايز 
هل يمكنك أن تشرح لنا المزيد عنه
النسب كاملة وطريقة الإعداد والخلط
شاكرين لك جهودك


----------



## شريف بحر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## شريف بحر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

نرجو النسب


----------



## شريف بحر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

وطريقه الاعداد


----------



## شريف بحر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو ما في جواب عند مهندسينا الأفاضل جواب 
إلي في عندو الإجابة ما يبخل على الجميع فيها أو إلي عندو كتب عن الموضوع 
لا يبخل وبعض الوقت للبحث ........

وبارك الله فيه


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كل عام والجميع بخير آخر جمعة بشعبان

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله​ 
عددا لا نهاية له وعددا لا يحصى وعدد كل شيئ​


----------



## العبقرينو (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين الله يجزاكم الخير


----------



## محمد نصار (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكورين الله يجزاكم الخير*​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

واضح إن الناس هنا شكلها بتهزر
إما يسأل أو يفتي أو كل اللي عنده شكراً و مشكور.
يا ناس مش كده.

المنتدى فيه علماء أفاضل و مهندسين محترمين و أساتذة جامعة. المهم ما حدش يزعل أنا زي أخوكم الكبير و يا ريت يبقى فيه جدية شوية عن كده.

مطري أو منعم الغسيل و معطر أشهر إسم تجاري له في الأسواق هو (داوني)

يتم ملء البرميل ال160كجم حتى قبل اخره ب30سم

يتم اضافة 5كجم (كاربابول سائل) الى البرميل مع التقليب

ثم يتم اضافة اللون الابيض ويستحسن ان يكون كارما او كامينا لحسن جودتهم

ثم يتم اضافة القليل من اللون الازرق اللامع و ليس الازرق العادى حتى يصبح اللون لبنى او زهرى او حسب الالوان التى تعتادونها

ثم يتم اضافة من 1الى1.5كجم من رائحة المعطر المركزه و اشهرهم البلو بيرد

ثم يتم التقليب جيدا ثم يتم اضافة التراى ايثانول امين رويدا رويدا مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتغلظ المخلوط و يصبح ثقيل مع التقليب

ثم يتم تكملة البرميل بالماء الى اخره و يقلب جيدا

و بذلك نحصل على معطر غسيل عالى الجوده.

نقلاً عن الزميل الفاضل ابو مسلم الخرسانى على نفس المنتدى​


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

والله اذا سمحتم لى المواد المطرية المستخدمه للنسيج كثيرة فى انواعها منها الكاتيونية والغيرمتأينة والميكروسيليكون والماكرو سيلكون وهو اغلاها
والمنتشر بالاسواق الكاتيونى ويباع على شكل قشور فى الغالب وايضا على شكل كريم ويستخدم فى الحالتين بنسب تتراوح من 15% الى 20% مع ماء ساخن ويضاف مادة حافظة كما هو الحال فى المنظفات مع الاسانس واللون وممكن كل انسان يبدع فى ما يصنعة وهذا الصنف يتوافق مع كل انواع النسيج مثل الاقطان والمخلوط والبوليستر
احترامى لكل الاجتهادات ومعذرة لعدم تواجدى بصفة مستمرة


----------



## shadisawalha (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي للجميع

يتكون معطر و منعم الغسيل من مادة Polyquaternary ammoniumعلى شكل عجينة يتم اذابتها في الماء على درجة حرارة 70 و بالنسبة التي تريد اكبر من 4% و حسب السعر النهائي للمنتج و يتم اضافة العطر بعد اذابة المادة المذكورة و تبريد الخليط لغاية 40 درجة يمكن زيادة لزوجة المنتج بالكاربوبل و التراي ايثانول بنسبة لا تزيد لكلاهما عن 0.2% و يمكن كذلك اضافة الوان و مادة حافظة

Polyquarternary for softenening the fabrics


----------

